# Need A Plumber...



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm tearing out a bathtub and having a shower installed so they said I need a single lever delta faucet installed? I just know I need the plumbing extended and the knobs higher. If anyone can help shoot me a message and let me know how much.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Call John @ 777-4236


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Go ahead and pick the valve set you want. So you can tell your plumber. Will help speed it up a little. Drain will probably need to be addressed as well. If it was a tub probably drained on one end? Showers are better suited for center drain


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

If your shower installers didn't mention the plumber doing the drain also, or who is going to do the pre-slope UNDER the liner and the liner, THEN BE CAREFUL!!!!! YOU CAN END UP WITH A DISASTER ON YOUR HANDS!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ no doubt


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Appreciate the info guys, 21st Century Marble is installing the shower and the pan will match my current drain.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ahhh Marble surround. Yep just need a valve swapped sounds like


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Larry Downs JR. did my house in 2003. Excellent work. Sorry I don't have his number, but he is in the book.


----------

